# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - 2021



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: *Andover Police Department - NEMLEC*
Date: May 5, 6, 7, 2021
Location: Andover, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. – 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $399.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the Andover Police Department for reservations.*

****

Host: *Massachusetts Port Authority Police Department*
Date: May 24, 25, 26, 2021
Location: South Boston, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. – 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $399.00


To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the Mass. Port Police Department for reservations.
*
****

Host: *Whitman Police Department*
Date: May 31, June 1, 2, 2021
Location: Whitman, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. – 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $399.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the Whitman Police Department for reservations.*

*****

Host: *Barre Police Department*
Date: June 16, 17, 18, 2021
Location: Barre, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. – 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $399.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the Barre Police Department for reservations.*

*****


----------

